# Show namesss please!



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Strut that Stuff

Strut your Stuff


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

louisville strutter


----------



## ChestnutEventer (Sep 1, 2007)

Bayberry Strutter?

Spring bayberry

'Strutter' sounds really i think thats the way to go if you both like the name! lol


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

uhh i dont know if i like anything with "strut" in it. i think its kinda tacky and what not. but thats just MY OPINION. maybe something catchy with a b and then bayberry.


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

i think anything with _strut_ or _strutter_ in it sounds tacky lol
i decided to leave it as just _*strutter*_


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

Do you know his bloodlines? If so, post the names of his parents/grandparents, etc. Then I could probably think a few up for you. :wink:


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

well i have been trying to do research ; and since he is from a rescue , they dont have his racing papers , but the man who owned him as a baby states that he was raced , but only a couple times , and in maryland , if theyre only raced maybe 2 times , they dont freeze brand them , or tattoo them so hes not tattooed , buttttttt i looked yesterday because his movements do not resemble a flat galloper racer , he is identical to a trotter , so thats what we're thinking he was. soooo i looked on www.ustrotting.com anddd well they have his registered name , identical markings EXCEPT front white coronet band, he doesnt have markings on his front only his rear legs , the horse was born in baltimore (which is where i was told he was born) but he was born in 1987 , and hes no where NEAR 21. hes only 13. soo that throws me off.

so i know thats not him .


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

> and in maryland , if theyre only raced maybe 2 times , they dont freeze brand them , or tattoo them so hes not tattooed


Wait, you live in Maryland? What part?!


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

gotxhorses said:


> > and in maryland , if theyre only raced maybe 2 times , they dont freeze brand them , or tattoo them so hes not tattooed
> 
> 
> Wait, you live in Maryland? What part?!


in southernn marylanddd 
what part are you from ?


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

By Annapoliss.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh yeah! I'd also like to add, my name is Chelsea too! (I'm assuming you're names Chelsea, or another spelling of it from your username)


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

yesss my names chelsea as well lol
annapolis is about 2 hours away from me lol
im wayyyyy down in southern maryland haha


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Haha. Dang. But thats really weird.


----------



## Welshponyfan (Jan 24, 2009)

First Do You Have Any Pics So I Can Get An Idea For A Name??!!??!?!?!

Look At My Strut!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Welshponyfan, I hear ya on the "hating the weather" status! It's such a TEASE to have 2 very spring-like days and then go back to SNOW again! Where in OH are you from?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

"Olympic Impulsion"?


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I can think of a couple of names. One is based off of what Gingerrr said.
How about "Strut My Stuff" or "Keep On Strutting"?


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

I actually found a perfect name for him. . .

*Casanova* 
he's a ladies man and he's the most loving horse.
Casanova fits him VERY well


----------

